# Is anyone brave enough....



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Is anyone brave enough to post pictures of what their fluffs look like on a normal daily basis? I don't have a maltese yet but all of the signature pictures of your dogs are always so beautiful!!! I would just like to see what they look like on a normal day when they haven't been combed and fluffed perfectly to have a better idea what to expect... 

Thank you!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

My Dora has a puppy cut and likes to get dirty and play.  This is the day after Christmas. She spent the night at my parent's house and they did not brush her or anything, just put her jacket on and took some pics of her outside in the snow. A lot of the fluffs here do look really great all the time because they are bathed and brushed frequently, but not Dora. :blush: I mean, I think she looks great of course, but not always squeaky clean! And we do brush her to make sure she doesn't get matted.

Here is Dora even muddier after a nice hike.  http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/103257-mud-tese.html


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I bathe my dogs once a week and wash their faces every day. They do get dirty quickly when outside walking in the dirt. Also, if you have a malt in long hair, you better groom them everyday or they will be in knots!! 

I'm at work right now and can't find a picture of my dogs being dirty...but thought this was funny...Ava was poking her head in and out of her carrier and made her hair so silly looking!!! 

View attachment 94756


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She looks like she's been hitting the vodka.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hate to say it but that's kind of what Tyler looks everyday. :blush: I brush him everyday at least once and bathe him once a week. If his feet get dirty I put him directly in the sink and wash his paws. I think one of the thoughts in getting a Maltese is that they are on the high maintenance side (especially next to other short hair dogs) in that they need the brushing and eye cleaning every day to avoid knots and stains.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yes dolce doesnt look picture perfect all the time , some dogs here look like models but dolce is white most of the time , as susan said they are high maintenance , the fact that they are white , n have hair not fur , if u dont brush their hair constantly they get matts , if u dont clean their eye boogies they stain ..

i put a pic of dolce without a bath , look at his dirty face eww.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Here are three of mine getting some much needed sun in an xpen in my bedroom


















and the dog in my sig definitely no longer looks like she does in the photos - her coat is super short and she doesn't have a topknot. And she is loving it!









And hanging out at a hotel


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm actually love to post autumn's not-so-feminine pictures online cause she really crack me out with her attitude at home!! You could never realize that she was such a 'humor' maltese which could make you laugh everyday at home lol one of her best shot to make me laugh is....





















@*The A Team : *Mind to share how you wash their face? I used to try to wipe autumn's tears when she was puppy and her stains made me crazy cause she got the 'wet' type which mean whenever I wipe n dried the eyes area it will came back within second -.-' Tried tear stains supplement for 5 bottles not a single improvement!! But now when she's turn 2 her stain is not as dirty as before but she will still get the 'wet' stains whenever she feels hot, too exited, etc. So I kinda ignore her but my other maltese also have terrible stain which is a bit worse than autumn. I've tried many method so was thinking if you could share how you wash their face? thank you!
[URL="http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/10116-wheatenbrat.html"]
[/URL]


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sylie said:


> She looks like she's been hitting the vodka.
> 
> View attachment 94757


 I love that piccie..

"How dry I am,how dry I am .(hic)...how dry I ammmmmm"....


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL! How about this for a look! She came traipsing in from the yard after the other two looking like this one Saturday morning! I died. Certainly not an everyday look, but a "what can happen" look! In case you can't tell, this is Truffles. She is the far right dog in my siggy. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> LOL! How about this for a look! She came traipsing in from the yard after the other two looking like this one Saturday morning! I died. Certainly not an everyday look, but a "what can happen" look! In case you can't tell, this is Truffles. She is the far right dog in my siggy. :HistericalSmiley:


OMG that is so funny! I'm still chuckling.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ooohhh Truffles.... *shakes head sadly* You do like to get into trouble, don't you?

ETA - Truffles littermate is in my sig, Emma. She has her sister's penchant for trouble too


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> LOL! How about this for a look! She came traipsing in from the yard after the other two looking like this one Saturday morning! I died. Certainly not an everyday look, but a "what can happen" look! In case you can't tell, this is Truffles. She is the far right dog in my siggy. :HistericalSmiley:


Bwa ha ha - that is hilarious!

Bonnie really doesn't get dirty, but my sig pic is an 'au naturale' look.

The worst Bonnie got was when we were in my Aunt's back patio. I was picking weeds or something. I turned around and she had a dead rat in her mouth...needless to say, I didn't take time to snap a picture.:w00t:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Everyday, I put a topknot in Cassie's hair, and everyday she tries to take it out.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's a messy Cosy not long ago. Awww...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Here's a messy Cosy not long ago. Awww...


Brit, Cosy NEVER looks messy to me :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha. Linda, she's pretty good about leaving her topknot in so she doesn't get too messy. She's sort of a space cadet girl. :w00t:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Cosy looks like a little doll!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Why does Cosy's messy day look better then my crews best days???


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

you hit upon a really fun thread. So, maybe all of us beauty nuts do our best to keep our dogs pretty. But, yes there are those days. OOOOOOO, I have to post a picture of my dearly departed bichon, Lily in a very lily pond moment. Here goes. Well wait, it is on SLR film...I will scan and post it later.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Why does Cosy's messy day look better then my crews best days???


Pam, because you have a crew and I have an only child. :HistericalSmiley: No one to wrestle with or have her topknot pulled out. :blink:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This thread is kinda like the magazine articles, "stars w/o their make up"...

My crew not looking their best for sure. They do look like sheep right now until I comb them out in the evenings. I don't bother too much during the day since they're always sweeping up twigs and stuff in their hair in the day time.
This is the day Rylee laid on his squeaky bug and it stuck to the velcro on his belly band (man pants).
After that picture,he gave me a stink eye look that kept me sleeping w/ one eye open for the next couple of nights...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Here's a messy Cosy not long ago. Awww...


She's giving you that look ,saying "this better not end up on Facebook"...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

here is a little video of Aolani before he went to sleep on March 17th. I had put a little bit of coconut oil on his bangs during the day and it stayed throughout the day - the rest is pretty scruffy. This is what he looks like now, but I've also posted a video of what he looks like with his top knot by the end of the day (practicing his hold command). I would take a picture right now but I have no idea where it is right now hmmmmm.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are a few pics of Terra about a month ago. It had been raining and she went in the backyard to potty and then this happened...

lol


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

missiek said:


> Here are a few pics of Terra about a month ago. It had been raining and she went in the backyard to potty and then this happened...
> 
> lol


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
She looks entirely bummed!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's ready to finger paint.......er... paw paint.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

lol she was bummed because she knew what was coming....the dreaded 4 letter word, "bath" :smrofl:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

haha the Truffles photo cracked me up!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't mind sharing my malts' photos when they are in a mess:blush: lol I don't mind that at all. In fact, I see myself sharing those type of photos often. 

LOL when you wrote about beautiful malts in signature pictures, I am sure this doesn't include one picture of Snowy (in my signature picture) diving in the pool  as he doesn't only have a messy hair in that photo, but also a wet one. You can hardly define his breed. That is a wet maltese having the time of his life in the pool 

My malts in a weekly basis look like this  




Just before getting their weekly bath, they go for a dive.
It is all about having a blast. It comes first --- before the beauty part for my malts :wub: :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, I usually avoid taking pics of my crew when their hair is all out of place. LOL, camera usually comes out on show days and bath days. 

But here is an au naturale pic of my show girls.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I have to say Carina's show girls and Cosy- all look great!! And that's their 'worst' day? I would be excited for bisou to look so nice even on her good days!


Here's bisou-

Ps- I didn't let her actually chew on that bone. I just gave it to her to see what would she do, she only wanted to carry it around in her mouth...


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

If we really want to show a bad hair day, here's Cozette the day I got her home from surgery. You may note that another pic I posted had her head buried-- now you know why:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What a fun thread! Great to see all the funny photos!

A bad hair day here looks like this:

Lol! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

socalyte said:


> If we really want to show a bad hair day, here's Cozette the day I got her home from surgery. You may note that another pic I posted had her head buried-- now you know why:


Poor little baby! Hope she's doing better now!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*The best*



pammy4501 said:


> LOL! How about this for a look! She came traipsing in from the yard after the other two looking like this one Saturday morning! I died. Certainly not an everyday look, but a "what can happen" look! In case you can't tell, this is Truffles. She is the far right dog in my siggy. :HistericalSmiley:


Truffles is HILARIOUS! I tell my Malts they have velcro inside their beards. everything sticks & hides in there! I bathe and groom once a week and by the third day, ALL GONE :HistericalSmiley:I wash their eyes every other day and wipe faces every day. As soon as the pups have their first birthday, it is PUPPY CUT time!


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

I sincerely want to thank everyone for all of the pictures and all of the laughs! Your babies are all BEAUTIFUL even on their messy hair days! And when I get mine I won't feel like such a bad mommy if he looks a little messy knowing that they all have their bad hair days at times! But I do believe I will be going the puppy cut route myself.
Thank you!


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Jackie,
FYI - Cozette's picture did not show up above - if you want to try to repost it I would love to see it!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

WHEATENBRAT- thank u for starting this thread , it was adorable .. 

i still think cosy is a wound up lil stuffed maltese , she is the cutest little thing !


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

This is a great thread. Don't know how I missed it  I will look on my phone and get one from there. When I have my big camera out, that is when she has just been bathed.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

This one always cracks me up. I photo-shopped the chef hat because I'm a culinary student. This was christmas morning and we had given Queso a treat on a real people plate on which she stands triumphantly in all her messiness. 
BTW, she usually looks much better than this on any given day!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Sylie said:


> She looks like she's been hitting the vodka.
> 
> View attachment 94757


BAHAHAHA!! Thats exactly what Vi s bow looks like day 2!! (which is why I have to do it every day! lol)


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> LOL! How about this for a look! She came traipsing in from the yard after the other two looking like this one Saturday morning! I died. Certainly not an everyday look, but a "what can happen" look! In case you can't tell, this is Truffles. She is the far right dog in my siggy. :HistericalSmiley:


HAHAHAHA!!!! Another Vi look after she has been rolling in the grass with Gypsy!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

socalyte said:


> If we really want to show a bad hair day, here's Cozette the day I got her home from surgery. You may note that another pic I posted had her head buried-- now you know why:


My first reaction to that pic was a gasp because I would have NEVER expected to see her like that! BUt then I saw the sutures and read what you wrote lol Poor girl! On SO many levels!


----------



## MyaMaltese (Oct 15, 2010)

Mya has a puppy cut. her hair unfortunately got too long and matted  but the puppy cut is great for the hot summer!! low maintenance !


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

All my pics of Vi are just as she is. Well, half are grooming days lol but the other half is truly how she looks on a daily basis. But just for fun, here is one I just now took for this thread. Before I groomed her for the day and re-did her topknot lol



Rocker hair by sillygirlcheri, on Flickr

See, she looks ghetto sometimes too!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I would say this is pretty representative of Lola, in need of a bath. Also where she is  either on Hubby or me. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

socalyte said:


> If we really want to show a bad hair day, here's Cozette the day I got her home from surgery. You may note that another pic I posted had her head buried-- now you know why:


That is a really sad picture  big hugs Cozette, or maybe just gentle ones.....


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

This is Bibu on a daily basis unless he goes out and gets muddy. I still haven't taken a picture of that because I usually run to the bathroom right after it happens!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> LOL! How about this for a look! She came traipsing in from the yard after the other two looking like this one Saturday morning! I died. Certainly not an everyday look, but a "what can happen" look! In case you can't tell, this is Truffles. She is the far right dog in my siggy. :HistericalSmiley:


I LOVE IT!!!! It puts a smile on my face to see malts looking like this. This shows how much fun they had playing! :aktion033:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Cosy said:


> Here's a messy Cosy not long ago. Awww...


 
Oh please - Cosy could never look messy (even if she tried).


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, I'll have come pictures to share of Chloe at the end of this month. I'm leaving to go out of town for 3 nights/4 days and hubby will have to take care of my baby. I'm petrified to the matts that I'm sure I'll be coming home to! :shocked:


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

I'm too ashamed to photograph my dirty babies, I only did it once on Bambi . I do have a pic but i have to search my files first... XD


----------

